# Roof light



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , 
I have a Cheyenne 696g 2005 , I have a problem with the roof window over the fixed bed , it has a large chunk of the plastic missing , does anyone know the make and or size of the window as it is difficult for me to climb up and look as I am disabled , thanks in advance for any help .

Rob.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

carprus said:


> Hi ,
> I have a Cheyenne 696g 2005 , I have a problem with the roof window over the fixed bed , it has a large chunk of the plastic missing , does anyone know the make and or size of the window as it is difficult for me to climb up and look as I am disabled , thanks in advance for any help .
> 
> Rob.


Alternatively, if another member lives near you, then they could climb up for you and give you the details. Any clue as to your locality?

Colin


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Rob,

Is the rooflight the same size as the one over the lounge? If so it's almost certainly Heki. I had an 06 model and the large rooflight over the bed was an option. The standard fit was a small rooflight and I am not sure what make that was.

If you contact AT via the technical query link on their website, they'll usually get back to you very quickly with the answer. Alternatively, ring their parts people. They're a bit cantankerous but usually very helpful.

Regards

Roger


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Rob

Ring Magnum's in Grimsby

ask for ken, and tell him which skylight you require.....dont need a size with Ken, he will know which one it is 
Tel No 01472 353520


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Rob,

Auto-Trail install both Seitz (Heki) and Omnistor rooflights, and for a short period Remis also.

If the rooflight has an aperture size of 400mm x 400mm then it will be the Omnistor rooflight, and if its the 960 x 655 then its a Heki, and if its 900 x 600 then its a Remis.

In 2005 I am confident that the Seitz Heki rooflights were installed, specifically the Heki 2 which featured a bar to open it.

The Omnistor rooflight model fitted to your van I think has been superceded by a newer but fully compatible model if you wish to swap the complete rooflight, but if you are considering this then you may wish to look at the possibility of another rooflight such as the Mini Heki to let more light in to the motorhome.

In both cases you could also investigate spare parts availability; there will definitely be parts available for the Heki, however I am not so sure about the Omnistor.

I hope this helps, 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*rooflight*

If your disabled (or able bodied) you don't want to be climbing on the roof of a motorhome to fix a rooflight - they are high.... Why not let your local dealer or independent engineer fix it for you. They will have a look at what you have got and order the proper spares or replacement.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your help guys much appreciated .

Rob.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: rooflight*



ubuntu1 said:


> Why not let your local dealer or independent engineer fix it for you. They will have a look at what you have got and order the proper spares or replacement.


I wouldn't trust my nearest local dealer, Marquis, to fix anything or tell the truth for that matter. I agree with you that an independent engineer is the best option if you are not competent to do it yourself. My nearest local one is Autovan Services in Wimborne and I trust them.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good evening Rob,
> 
> Auto-Trail install both Seitz (Heki) and Omnistor rooflights, and for a short period Remis also.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris , thanks for the reply the rooflight is 400 x 400 I believe , it has a wheel system to open it , as opposed to the handle type .

The current rooflight is permanently vented which lets debris ie twigs leaves etc drop over the bed , if possible I would like a non vented rooflight to replace this , the van has the same rooflight over the kitchen area with a fan fitted , so hopefully this would suffice re gas regulations .

Rob.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Rob,

Gas regulations are not my area of expertise, I leave that to our techs. However, I am aware that we are not allowed to install complete seals to replace half seals or rooflights with forced ventilation to replace those without forced ventilation which will contravene the gas regulations.

You can view the Thule Omnistor spare parts guide here: http://basilicon.ipapercms.dk/Thule...nal MPK integrated rooflight.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Chris ,

Thanks for your input it has given me food for thought , when the weather picks up I will get my friend to have a look and take it from there .

Rob.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*roof light*

Please do not fit a sealed rooflight. They are built with ventilation in order to provide enough ventilation for when your using gas.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, 

As stated I do have another rooflight over the kitchen area which is vented .

Rob.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*sky light*

I know that you have another one but the ventilation is calculated for each van in a methodical way and sealing one is potentially dangerous.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't edit my earlier post but thanks to a post by Ubuntu1 I noticed an error. Please find the corrected paragraph below;

Gas regulations are not my area of expertise, I leave that to our techs. However, I am aware that we are not allowed to install complete seals to replace half seals or rooflights WITHOUT forced ventilation to replace those WITH forced ventilation which will contravene the gas regulations.

Please accept my apologies fir this mistake that despite reading through I missed before I posted.

Regards
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Ubuntu1 is quite correct that the ventilation requirements are derived from complex calculations which allow for the appliances, volume, external ventilation etc and you must nit for your safety alter the original specification of the motorbikes factory ventilation.

All good dealers with Gas Safe engineers will refuse to undertake any work which will compromise safety driven from the gas regulations requirements.

Regards
Chris


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Ubuntu1 is quite correct that the ventilation requirements are derived from complex calculations which allow for the appliances, volume, external ventilation etc and you must nit for your safety alter the original specification of the motorbikes factory ventilation.
> 
> All good dealers with Gas Safe engineers will refuse to undertake any work which will compromise safety driven from the gas regulations requirements.
> 
> ...


Motorbike 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol the correction which still needs correcting my phones autocorrect is always doing that, I normally catch it though.

Motorbike ventilation.is ok


----------

